# Surf Fishing for flounder?



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

How do you rig and catch flounder in the surf? Last summer I was in Fort Morgan and a guy was tearing them up about 100 yards down the beach from me. I did some bottom fishing, but didn't catch a single one. I did get some cats, hard tails, a couple small blue fish and some croakers, but not a single flounder. I was using fresh dead shrimp, cut bait and shrimp flavored fishbites.

I'll be in Navarre next summer. Any difference in technique over there?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd like to hear on this. I've been surf fishing for 15 or 20 years and never seen a flounder come out of the surf. But I have seen them caught from a pier, so I guess it's conceivable...


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

You have to find the washouts and throw your bait across it and drag it back thru. That being said you just have to find them they can stack up on one side and you won't get a nibble on the other just keep moving and working the edges. I usually just throw a gulp but will use bull minnows or finger mullet on a jig head as we'll.


----------



## Angryturkey (Jul 17, 2014)

I have hooked a flounder from the surf. We were using live cast netted bait fish like mullet pinfish or perhaps a whiting (can't remember now....) on a double dropper rig. The critical thing here is getting that bait out past the second sand bar or look for a place with a nice deep hole where the bait holds.
d


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I've caught quite a afew on a carolina rig with a small piece of shrimp,in real shallow water. just drag it real slow, no distance casting required.


----------



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

Showed the wife how to catch them with a beetle spin, just sloooow roll it across the bottom. I've also used figure mullet, & a weedless hook on a Carolina rig in the Jax area. BTW, also works very nice for big bass in weed lines like Dr's inlet on the St Johns.


----------

